# Traduction des régions/ pays (toponymie/toponimia)



## Blip

Buenos días.

¿Podría alguien decirme qué son "Les landes de la Grée"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Blip:

Se trata del nombre de un lugar de Bretaña (departamento de Ille et Villaine), cerca de Chanteloup.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Blip

Sabía que era un lugar en Bretaña, pero quería saber si había traducción al español. No obstante, al final he decidido dejarlo en francés porque más o menos forma parte de una dirección.

Muchas gracias, Gévy.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Blip:

Había que dejarlo en francés: pocas son las ciudades que tienen traducción al español. Ningún nombre de pueblo se traduce.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cachomero

Rebonjour,

J'ai toujours le doute sur la traduction des toponymes. Je ne sais jamais quelle forme prendre en espagnol, surtout en ce qui concerne les régions et départements français. Et en voilà un exemple, la Région *Rhône-Alpes*. Je sais que c'est plus une question de choix qu'autre chose, mais *Ródano-Alpes* fait très fade et je ne suis pas sûr que si l'on dit *Rhône-Alpes*, Rhône est comme du chinois pour un espagnol, notamment compte tenu de l'accent circonflexe.

Vous faites comment dans ces cas là ?

Merci,

Cachomero


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cachomero:

Aquí tienes una herramienta que te lo soluciona todo:
http://publications.europa.eu/code/es/es-5000900.htm
http://publications.europa.eu/code/fr/fr-5000500.htm

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cachomero

Merci beaucoup, Gévy !!!

Je vois qu'ils prennent parti pour la traduction des toponymes, à la Union européenne. Languedoc-Rosellón, ça fait bien drôle.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Francia es un país tan cercano y que ha compartido historia con España tanto tiempo que, a la fuerza, muchas regiones francesas  tienen traducción en español desde hace siglos. El Languedoc siempre se ha denominado así y el Rosellón también. Languedoc-Rosellón no tiene pues nada de sorprendente. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Malquito

Moi, j'ai horreur de voir des noms traduits, qu'il s'agisse de régions, de villes, de personnes, etc. (la reine d'Angleterre, par exemple, s'appelle Elizabeth mais on Espagne on dit Isabel...  Et la ville de Saragosse... ). Tant pis si un nom est comme du chinois, ça se traduit pas!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Malquito:

Alors pourquoi emploies-tu le mot Espagne dans ton message, pourquoi ne dis-tu pas España ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Spain_is_different

Depende mucho de los casos. Algunas traducciones son bastante aceptables, otras muy extrañas. Por ejemplo, en España, Toulouse no se suele traducir (aunque yo he visto Tolosa, que también es una ciudad vasca) y suena muy muy raro, mientras que todo el mundo traduce Bordeaux por Burdeos.


----------



## Malquito

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Malquito:
> 
> Alors pourquoi emploies-tu le mot Espagne dans ton message, pourquoi ne dis-tu pas España ?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Une très bonne question!!! Les pays sont l'exception à la règle...?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Et autre chose: connais-tu tous les alphabets, sais-tu les écrire pour laisser intacts tous les toponymes ? Moi, j'avoue que je serais bien empêchée d'écrire en chinois, ou en japonais, ou en russe...  Parce que les changer d'écriture c'est déjà les traduire. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## VRF

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola foristas:

Normalmente, cuando traduzco un texto en el que aparece el nombre de un lugar, suelo "traducirlo" a la lengua de destino. Por ejemplo. Si digo que he ido a Barcelona hace un mes, digo que "je suis allée à *Barcelone* il y a un mois".

No obstante, hoy me encuentro con una enumeración de provincias y poblaciones españolas, algunas de las cuales, las más importantes, tienen equivalente en francés, como Barcelona, Salamanca, Santiago de Compostela, etc..., pero otras muchas son poblaciones pequeñas que no tienen equivalente propio, como Outeiro de Rei, Sant Joan Despi, etc.... 

En estos casos, ¿qué recomendáis?

a.- dejar todos las denominaciones en español
b.- traducir sólo aquellas que tengan equivalente y dejar las otras tal cual
c.- traducir las que ya tengan equivalente y "afrancesar" los demás

Yo optaría por la opción b), pero me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión al respecto.

Muchas gracias


----------



## VRF

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Si un fil existe déjà, n'en ouvrez pas un nouveau !!!​

Bonjour tout le monde,

je suis en train de traduire un texte où figure nombres villes et régions de l'Espagne. Bien-entendu, j'ai traduit leurs noms (Barcelone, Seville, Saragosse, etc...) Or, je me trouve maintenant penchée sur "Rincón de la Victoria" et sincèrement, je ne sais pas si je dois:

1. le traduire totalmente "Coin/Recoin de la Victoire"
2. le traduire partiellement "Rincon de la Victoire"
3. ne pas le traduire, ce qui brisserait la logique employée dans le reste du texte où les noms des villes ont été traduits.... 

Que me conseillez-vous?


----------



## chlapec

No creo que rompa la lógica escribirlo en español. Todas las ciudades que mencionas tienen un nombre en francés. Dicho de otro modo, Barcelona no se traduce Barcelone, si no que, en francés, se dice Barcelone. Cuando pienso en Londres, no pienso que sea la traducción de London, si no que se trata de una ciudad británica que los españoles llamamos Londres.
No creo que los franceses llamen de ninguna manera francesa al "Rincón de la Victoria". Yo optaría por ponerlo en español y entre paréntesis la traducción, si realmente resulta interesante para el lector saber su significado.


----------



## VRF

Gracias por tu sugerencia Chlapec. Pero mi duda era bien esa, la de saber si existía una forma utilizada habitualmente en francés para "Rincón de la Victoria", como lo existe para otras ciudades.


----------



## chlapec

Je parie que personne ne dit "Coin de la Victoire" en France (...pour parler du village espagnol)


----------



## VRF

C'est sans doute vrai. Moi je ne l'ai jamais entendu en Suisse, mais.... "Rincon de la Vict*oire*", par contre, me semble fort probable.... Je qui, bien entendu, serait un non-sens de traduire simplement une partie du nom, d'où mon doute....


----------



## chlapec

VRF said:


> mais.... "Rincon de la Vict*oire*", par contre, me semble fort probable...


 

Ah, bon???


----------



## yserien

El nombre oficial de ese pueblo, Rincón de la Victoria ,debe traducirse al francés o a cualquier idioma con ese nombre ; otra cosa diferente es que haya traducción para otros sitios Barcelona, Zaragoza, Sevilla ya que históricamente siempre se han traducido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Totalmente de acuerdo con Chlapec.
Hay endotopónimos, que cubren todo el territorio de una lengua, y es la toponimia propia en el idioma propio, y hay exotopónimos, nombre de lugar que existe traducidos o adaptados en otras lenguas.
*La forma de un topónimo es la que tiene en la lengua propia*, aunque procesos históricos puedan haber producido topónimos dentro de ese territorio en una lengua foránea.
Los exotopónimos sólo existen tanto en cuanto sea necesaria la traducción o, más corrientemente la adaptación fonética a los usos de la lengua ajena. Estos exotopónimos suelen designar países o lugares que históricamente fueron o son importantes para los hablantes de la lengua que crea y mantien los exotopónimos. De ahí que en el uso de exotopónimos la tradición textual y académica sea muy importante.
Los exotopónimos se crean popularmente y cuando triunfan se instalan en la lengua culta y en la escritura. Es absurdo formar exotopónimos _ex nihilo_ en un laboratorio lingüístico, el proceso debe ser popular y fruto de los intereses en relación a ese lugar que tengan las gentes.


----------



## VRF

Gracias Xiao. Entiendo perfectamente tu explicación y la comparto. No obstante, mi duda inicial procedía del hecho de que no tenía la seguridad de que existiese, o no, un exotopónimo para la población "Rincón de la Victoria".

En efecto, y como bien dices, existen numerosos nombres de cuidades o poblaciones que, por unas u otras razones, tienen su "traducción" en lengua francesa. La dificultad, entiendo, es saber cuales disponen de ellas y cuales no. Por ejemplo y sin ir más lejos, ayer he sabido que para "Sant Boi de Llobregat" se ha "creado" el exotopónimo "Saint Baudille-sur-Llobregat".... Que esa población esté más cerca de la frontera francesa, que reciba más turistas francoparlantes y que todo ello haya propiciado la "traducción" del nombre de la población, lo entiendo. 

Pero entonces, porque ello no se hace (o ha hecho) (todavía) extensivo a otras poblaciones cercanas en la misma situación (proximidad a la frontera francesa, presencia de turistas, etc...), tales como "La Bisbal *del* Penedés", o se ha hecho una pseudo traducción parcial, como, por ejemplo, para todas aquella que empiezan por "Sant".

Me da la sensación (sin haber estudiado en profundidad el tema) que, dado que se trata un fenómeno de origen popular, es posible que se tienda a "afrancesar" aquellos términos o vocablos que son similares a la lengua de destino, dejando en su forma originaria aquellos de los que se desconoce el significado, produciendo así "traducciones parciales". De ahí, mi pregunta sobre "El Rincon de la Vict*oire*"........

De todos modos, gracias a todos. Cuando tenga tiempo (¡cuándo será eso!) quizás haga una investigación sobre este tema y, por supuesto, os haré partícipe de mis resultados 

Por cierto, sí, he dejado "El Rincon de la Vict*oria*", aunque está en el mismo párrafo de "Palme de Majorque"


----------



## saurito

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Si un fil existe déjà, n'en ouvrez pas un nouveau  !!!​

Hola:

¿Hay alguien que opta por traducirlo por Bocas del Ródano?

No estoy seguro de que se utilice departamento de Bocas del Ródano, en lugar de departamente de Bouches-du-Rhône.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Yo (y Google también) diría que sí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## VRF

Gracias Cinthia. El caso es que es difícil saber cuando existe o cuando hay que traducir los nombre de las poblaciones menos importante (desde un punto de vista poblacional, turísticos, etc...)

Nadie duda de que haya que traducir el nombre de las ciudades y de los países. La dificultad, en mi opinión, viene dada cuando en un mismo texto (como me ha sucedido) vienen primero nombres que procedemos a traducir inmediatamente (Seville, Andalousie) y, de repente, aparecen nombres de poblaciones como "Rincón de la Victoria". Resulta dificil decidir si lo traducimos o no.... Siguiendo los consejos que compartisteis conmigo en ese momento, lo dejé así, pero la verdad, todavía no lo tengo claro, y menos cuando, me expones ejemplo como el de Bocas del Ródano jeje


----------



## saurito

Gracias por las respuestas.
Finalmente, yo decidí por dejarlo en Francés: "Departamento de Bouches-du-Rhône".
Lo dejé así aplicando el grado de conocimiento del departamento, si hubiera sido más conocida la traducción del mismo como es el caso de ciudades como Marsella o Burdeos, entonces habría optado por traducirlo, aún sin saber en este caso de la partida de nacimiento si conviene traducirlo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Necesito vuestra ayuda, una vez más. 

Bien, estoy viendo este título de proyecto de cooperación : 





> Proyecto: Mujeres fortalecidas para el ejercicio
> del liderazgo sindical *en El Salvador*.



D'après les recommandations de l'UE, on doit garder l'article EL.


> *El Salvador*: l’article  espagnol, qui s’écrit avec                          E capitale, ne doit jamais être omis: il fait  partie intégrante                          du nom officiel du pays en français. http://publications.europa.eu/code/fr/fr-5000500.htm


Que doit-on dire : *à* El Salvador ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Je ne sais si l'on doit faire  confiance aux articles émanant de la République Française, mais on peut y lire ceci :



> Une délégation composée du Vice-Président de l’Assemblée Législative *du* Salvador





> Les entretiens ont porté sur la situation intérieure *au* Salvador


http://www.ambafrance-sv.org/spip.php?article718

mais aussi:


> *Présentation du Salvador*
> 
> 
> *Composition du gouvernement de la République d’El Salavador*


(à noter la coquille sur Salavador !!!)

et quelques lignes plus loin :


> *Gouvernement du Salvador **(3 juin 2009)*


ici

Dans un texte non officiel nous n'employons pas naturellement l'article espagnol.
Par ailleurs, nous sommes habitués à dire "au Portugal, au Mexique" et "à Mexico, à San Salvador".
 Il me semble que "à El Salvador" prêterait à confusion pour nous autres français nuls en géographie... capables de confondre le pays et sa capitale...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Gévy:



> Proyecto: Mujeres fortalecidas para el ejercicio del liderazgo sindical *en El Salvador*.


 
*Au *El Salvador.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Paquita !

Merci pour ces exemples et tes conseils. Je n'étais pas trop convaincue par ce "à El", et après t'avoir lue, je le suis moins encore.  
Par contre"d'El" ou "du", la question me gêne moins. Pourtant je pense qu'il faut prendre une décision logique et rester sur ses positions jusqu'à la fin du texte. Si je dis "au Salvador", je devrai donc appliquer le "du" aussi.

Merci d'avoir aussi gentiment éclairé ma lanterne. 
Et merci Athos aussi ! (Je viens juste de voir ta réponse). 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## VRF

Bonjour Gévy,

je vois que tu as déjà pris une décision à ce sujet... et je regrette de n'avoir pu te donner mon avis hier.

Toutefois, et sans vouloir te confondre , je te dirai que, bien que, je crois, n'avoir jamais eu à traduire "El Salvador", je traduis par contre constament, "La/A Coruña" et... j'utilise toujours l'article... 

_Je vais à La Corogne. Je viens de La Corogne. Je suis à La Corogne._

J'estime, en effet, que dans les deux cas, l'article fait partie du nom. C'est un peu comme si on ôtait le "du" de certains noms de famille. Ne le pensez-vous pas?


----------



## Paquita

VRF said:


> je traduis par contre constament, "La/A Coruña" et... j'utilise toujours l'article...
> 
> _Je vais à La Corogne. Je viens de La Corogne. Je suis à La Corogne._



Tout à fait d'accord ... mais le cas est différent puisqu'il s'agit de l'article espagnol "la" qui se dit en français ..."la" 

La difficulté pour El Salvador est l'article masculin... Nous ne disons pas spontanément "à Le Havre" mais "au Havre". De là à faire l'amalgame avec "au Salvador" il n'y a qu'un pas. Et pourquoi dire davantage : "de El Salvador" que "du El Salvador" ou que "d'El Salvador" ??? 
"du Salvador" résout le problème... 

Je crois qu'il s'agit plus d'une question d'oreille que de grammaire...tout au moins pour la "non-traductrice" que je suis


----------



## VRF

Certes, Paquita, excuse-moi, je ne suis pas encore tout à fait réveillée et j'ai pas fait attention au fait qu'il s'agissait de l'article masculin...

Ton exemple du "Havre" est excellent. En effet, à mon avis, il est tout à fait correct de dire "au Salvador" ou "du Salvador" puisque, dans ces deux cas, l'article n'est pas éliminé, mais contracté avec la préposition. Par contre, s'il n'y pas de prépostion, moi, j'utiliserais "Le Salvador".

Par exemple:
"Le Salvador est un pays....." "Je suis allée au Salvador" "Je reviens du Salvador"


----------



## Paquita

Je viens de penser à un truc tout bête...

Nous nous posons des questions à partir d'un pays dont le nom officiel est "El Salvador", mais nous ne nous en posons pas pour un autre dont le nom officiel est "España" ...Nous le "traduisons" en français. J'imagine que les japonais n'appellent pas leur pays "le Japon" et nous ne nous cassons pas la tête pour respecter le nom officiel... 

Pour moi, El Salvador s'appelle "le Salvador" comme le Portugal, le Luxembourg, le Cameroun...

Et si nous voulions pousser la logique jusqu'à l'absurde nous dirions "le El Salvador" ou pire "l'El Salvador"


----------



## chlapec

Paquit& said:


> Et si nous voulions pousser la logique jusqu'à l'absurde nous dirions "le El Salvador" ou pire "l'El Salvador"


 
...Et si vous poussiez de l'autre côté, vous diriez "Le Sauveur"


----------



## VRF

Excellent, Chlapec! J'm'en marre encore 

Mais c'est vrai, et cette question rejoint celle que j'ai faite la semaine passée sur le nom des rues...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Paquit& said:


> Je viens de penser à un truc tout bête...
> 
> Nous nous posons des questions à parti d'un pays dont le nom officiel est "El Salvador", mais nous ne nous en posons pas pour un autre dont le nom officiel est "España" ...Nous le "traduisons" en français. J'imagine que les japonais n'appellent pas leur pays "le Japon" et nous ne nous cassons pas la tête pour respecter le nom officiel...
> 
> Pour moi, El Salvador s'appelle "le Salvador" comme le Portugal, le Luxembourg, le Cameroun...
> 
> Et si nous voulions pousser la logique jusqu'à l'absurde nous dirions "le El Salvador" ou pire "l'El Salvador"


 
Mais ce n’est pas tout à fait la même chose. 

Le nom *officiel* (court) en *français* est *El Salvador* et non pas Le/le Salvador. 

De même, en espagnol  on dit(doit dire), par exemple, la República de El Salvador, viajo a El Salvador, vengo de El Salvador, etc.


----------



## Gévy

Athos de Tracia said:


> Mais ce n’est pas tout à fait la même chose.
> 
> Le nom *officiel* (court) en *français* est *El Salvador* et non pas Le/le Salvador.
> 
> De même, en espagnol  on dit(doit dire), par exemple, la República de El Salvador, viajo a El Salvador, vengo de El Salvador, etc.


Bonjour Athos,

Oui c'est bien ça le problème. Ce "El" fait partie du nom du pays, de là la recommandation de conserver l'article tel quel. Si l'on voulait être complètement logique avec la règle française des prépositions + pays on devrait, puisque le nom commence par une voyelle, employer "en" (et non pas "à" comme je le proposais au début)=> *en El Salvador*. 

Ça passe mieux ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Gévy:

Tu as raison _(je ne sais pas où j'avais la tête hier soir_) et ce lien le confirme:



> Salvador (le)
> _L’ONU propose la forme_ : l’El Salvador _(et_ en El Salvador)


 
Source: ¡clic!


----------



## Paquita

> _L’ONU propose la forme_ : l’El Salvador _(et_ en El Salvador)


*propose*....

Merci Athos pour ce lien super intéressant où l'on voit bien toute la cohérence du système :


> Un grand nombre d’îles connues ainsi que les îles moins connues ne  prennent pas l’article :
> 
> 
> Chypre
> Cuba
> Haïti
> Jersey
> Luçon
> Madagascar
> Malte
> Maurice
> Taiwan
> Terre-Neuve
> Mais un certain nombre d’îles parmi les plus  connues exigent l’article :
> 
> 
> la Corse
> la  Crète
> l’Irlande
> l’Islande
> la  Jamaïque
> la Nouvelle-Guinée
> la Nouvelle-Zélande
> la Sardaigne
> la Sicile
> la Tasmanie




edit :

Cela dit, on lit sur le lien donné par Gévy :


> —
> avec les noms au masculin singulier et commençant par une  voyelle:en Afghanistan, en Uruguay​


El Salvador commence par une voyelle donc "Il habite en El Salvador" (ça fait chouette dans un discours officiel), sauf si on décide de faire une exception qui comme chacun sait est là pour confirmer la règle


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous et mille mercis pour toutes ces opinions qui ne manquent pas d'humour non plus. 

Franchement, les règles et recommandations officielles sont dures à suivre si l'on veut avoir l'air de parler à peu près le français. 

De même que je préfère oublier le "de Le"recommandé et assister aux 24h du Mans, (et manger des rillettes du Mans aussi par la même occase, tiens, pardi !), je crois que je vais sauter allègrement les normes grammaticales et m'en tenir "à la mode de chez nous" (pour ne pas me planter et me retrouver dans les choux). 

Bisous à tous !

Gévy


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola Gevy,

Lorsque tu dis que tu vas sauter les normes, c’est pour écrire "au Salvador" comme tu dis au post 27? Si oui, alors je suis avec Chlapec, tu pourrais pousser un peu plus et aller jusqu’au Sauveur… Pourquoi cette mutilation d’un nom propre ? Ce sera bien ton choix, mais c’est peut être aller un peu loin. Tu écris le nom propre du pays en respectant sa langue d’origine mais tu ne respectes pas son nom ? 

Deuxième considération, moins lourde évidemment : El Salvador fait référence à Dieu (supposé Seigneur Unique et Tout Puissant par certains gens) et non pas à un sauveur quelconque. Lui enlever le "El" serait quand même rabaisser son image, voire même son histoire,… non ?

Tu pourras choisir entre "à" et "en" tant que tu voudras, faisant l'exception ou non, mais je pense que manger le "El" de El Salvador n'est pas du tout correct, au moins lorsqu'on traduit un document et qu'il ne s'agit pas de langue parlée.

_Et pourtant …. Un salvadoreño et non pas un El Salvadoreño … Auras tu raison en fin de comptes?_

Cordialement, MDG.
PS : De Le Mans / Du Mans n’étant pas le sujet du fil, je me tais là-dessus. Mais quand même…. D’Havane ?

Bon week end.


----------



## Paquita

Ming Dang Go said:


> . Mais quand même…. D’Havane ?



On retrouve le cas de La Coruña, La Havane est du féminin, et qui plus est avec un "h" aspiré et la question ne se pose donc pas dans les mêmes termes que pour El Salvador. Par ailleurs, c'est une ville, donc à Paris, à la Havane...rien que du normal et naturel.

Encore une fois, les arguments pour conserver le El son parfaitement justifiés et nous sommes tous d'accord là-dessus, ce qui choque c'est le résultat pour l'oreille, mais après tout, il suffirait peut-être seulement de quelques années pour s'y habituer ???


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Bonsoir Paquit&

Je comprends, merci, et c'est justement ça: "le problème" ne se pose pas avec La Havane, je voulais seulement faire un petite remarque sur le risque de manger les articles de certains lieux pour 'améliorer le son' (et puis pousser encore un petit peu pour garder le 'El' même si cela ne fait pas joli à l'oreille).

Le temps suffit pour tout faire, soit habituer l'oreille à écouter 'El Salvador' soit pour l'habituer à écouter 'Havane' tout court. En Espagne on l'écoute de plus en plus, ces noms propres perdant leur article, et j'avoue que je trouve ça gênant.

Bon week end.


----------



## VRF

Moi je continue à penser qu'il est tout à fait correct de dire que "au Salvador", étant donné que l'on n'élimine pas l'article, on le contracte avec la préposition; c'est différent!

D'ailleurs, "nous utilisons parfois la préposition 'au' devant le nom d'une ville commençant par 'Le' (exemple : Le Havre), ou encore la préposition 'aux' devant le nom d'une ville commençant par 'Les' (exemple : 'Les Ulis')." 
 
Autre: EXCEPTIONS.- La ville du Havre. ( Le Havre)  Je vais au Havre et je viens du Havre. / La ville du Mans ( Le Mans) Je vais au Mans, et je viens du Mans


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ming Dang Go:

Je ne prétendais pas retirer l'article (ce qui du coup ne serait plus français du tout comme façon de faire !) , mais le franciser (El => Le) pour pouvoir utiliser l'article contracté, comme on le trouve dans la plupart des textes. C'est tout !

Si j'ai posé la question ici, c'est bien parce que je ne trouve pas les conseils des grammairiens faciles à utiliser, et que ça choque plutôt l'oreille. En plus le choix de la préposition, dans le cas de la conservation de l'article étranger, complique encore les choses. Et ça fait de moins en moins normal à lire et à prononcer... L'article féminin, évidemment, ne poserait aucun problème d'emploi.

Je trouve que le sujet n'est pas du tout évident, puisque même l'Unesco utilise "Le / du/ au Salvador". 
http://portal.unesco.org/education/fr/ev.php-URL_ID=13974&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html

J'avoue que personnellement je préfère franciser l'article. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Al parecer, en la prensa, se sigue prefiriendo 'au Salvador' y 'du Salvador':


> Droite dure contre gauche issue de la guérilla marxiste : la bataille s’annonce serrée, dimanche 2 février, lors de l’élection présidentielle au Salvador.
> 
> Jean-Michel Caroit. « Au Salvador, une présidentielle très indécise sur fond de criminalité et de corruption ». _Le Monde_: 01.02.2014. http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...riminalite-et-de-corruption_4358188_3222.html





> Depuis la signature des accords de paix en 1992, le FMLN, qui a mené durant 23 ans une guerre dévastatrice contre le pouvoir militaire du Salvador, a tenté de faire élire un président issu de ses rangs.
> 
> Joseph Bamat. « Un guérillero favori à la présidentielle du Salvador ». _France 24_: 01.02.2014. http://www.france24.com/fr/20140201-salvador-presidentielle-election-guerillero-sanchez-ceren/


----------

